# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам: Як-42 Amodel 1/72; ТБ-3 Mars-Models 1/72; Modelsvit 1/72

## astars

*В ПРОДАЖЕ (В НАЛИЧИИ):*
(ниже есть список моделей с фото)

*MARS-MODELS* :
- 48101 1/48 *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель - *2600* рублей; 
- 72103 1/72 *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель - *1500* рублей;
- 72001 1/72 *Туполев Г-2 (ТБ-3) (АНТ-6)*  -*4900*  рублей.

*MODELSVIT*:
- 72046 Modelsivit 1/72* Ту-22 КДП* - 3900рублей;
- 72033 Modelsivit 1/72* Бе-12ПС* - 3600 рублей;
- 72049 Modelsivit 1/72* Т-10* - 2000 рублей;
- 72020 Modelsivit 1/72* Су-20* - 1800 рублей;
- 72026 Modelsivit 1/72* Як-1000* - 1200 рублей;

*MIKROMIR*:
- 144-024 Mikromir 1/144 *Ту-22 КД* - 2200 рублей;
- 72-004 Mikromir 1/72 *НИАИ-1 "Фанера-2"* -950 рублей;
- 72-006 Mikromir 1/72 *Москалев САМ-13* -700 рублей;
- 144-08 Mikromir 1/144 *Blackburn Beverli* - 1500 рублей;

*AMP*:
- 14002 AMP 1/144 *B-2 Spirit* - 2200 рублей;

*СПИСОК МОДЕЛЕЙ С ФОТО:*

*MARS-MODELS* :
 - 48101 1/48 *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель;
 - 72103 1/72 *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель;
 - 72001 1/72 *Туполев Г-2 (ТБ-3) (АНТ-6)* ;

*MODELSVIT*:
 -72046 Modelsivit 1/72* Ту-22КДП*;
 -72033 Modelsivit 1/72* Бе-12ПС*;
 -72049 Modelsivit 1/72* Т-10*;
 -72020 Modelsivit 1/72* Су-20*;

*MIKROMIR*:
 -144-024 Mikromir 1/144 *Ту-22 КД*;
 -144-08 Mikromir 1/144 *Beverli*;
 - 72-004 Mikromir 1/72 *НИАИ-1 "Фанера-2"*;
 - 72-006 Mikromir 1/72 *Москалев САМ-13*;

*AMP*:
 -14002 AMP 1/144 *B-2 Spirit*;
==================================================  ================

*Все модели абсолютно новые, всё на литниках, в пакетах.*

*ДОСТАВКА:*
Территориально *Санкт-Петербург*.
Вышлю почтой по России - почтовые расходы:
- модель: 400(450) рублей.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Модели *Mars-Model*s , *ModelSvit* , *Amodel* в продаже!

Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

Актуально! На ряд моделей снижены цены!
Як-42 1/72 Amodel - 7999 рублей.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
На ряд моделей снижены цены!

----------


## astars

Актуально.
*Снижение цен!*
Добавлен ряд моделей.

В продаже:

*Amodel*:
-72342 Amodel 1/72 *Як-42* - 7900 рублей;
-72131 Amodel 1/72 *Ми-6 (Поздний)* - 2650 рублей;
-72001 Amodel 1/72 *Т-4 "Сотка"* - 6700 рублей;
-72031 Amodel 1/72 *Ту-116* - 9900 рублей;
-72141 Amodel 1/72 *Ан-8* - 2800 рублей;
-7296 Amodel 1/72 *Ан-32* - 2700 рублей;
-72149 Amodel 1/72 *Ми-22* - 2800 рублей;
-72172 Amodel 1/72 *Ми-10* - 2800 рублей;
-72258 Amodel 1/72 *Ил-14Т* - 2300 рублей;
-72254 Amodel 1/72 *Ил-14П* - 2300 рублей;
-72324 Amodel 1/72 *Ил-14М* - 2300 рублей;
-72329 Amodel 1/72 *Бе-10* - 2900 рублей;
-72290 Amodel 1/72 *"Звено-1А" ТБ-1 и И-5* - 3100 рублей;
-72260 Amodel 1/72 *Ту-134А "Interflug"* - 3300 рублей.

*MARS-MODELS* :
- 48101 1/48 *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель - *2200* рублей;
- 72102 1/72 *Як-40* (поздняя серия(с реверсом)) - *2700* рублей;
- 72101 1/72 *Як-40* (ранняя серия) - *2600* рублей;
-72001 1/72 *Туполев Г-2 (ТБ-3) (АНТ-6)*  -3800 рублей.

*MODELSVIT*:
-72008 Modelsivit 1/72* Ан-10 "Украина"* - 2750рублей;
-72021 Modelsivit 1/72* МиГ-21Ф* - 1600 рублей;
-72034 Modelsivit 1/72* Mirage III V-02*  - 1650 рублей;
-72046 Modelsivit 1/72* Ту-22КДП* - 2800рублей;
-72033 Modelsivit 1/72* Бе-12ПС* - 2800 рублей;

----------


## astars

Актуально.
*Снижение цен!*
Добавлен ряд моделей:
*MARS-MODELS* :
- 72103 *1/72* *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель - *1500* рублей;

*Amodel*:
-72018 Amodel 1/72 *Ми-12* - 9900 рублей;
-72033 Amodel 1/72 *Ил-78* - 10900 рублей;
-72020 Amodel 1/72 *Ан-10* - 2500 рублей;

*MIKROMIR*:
-72-008 Mikromir 1/72 *ТБ-1 (АНТ-4)* - 2000 рублей.

В продаже:
*Amodel*:
-72342 Amodel 1/72 *Як-42* - 7900 рублей;
-72018 Amodel 1/72 *Ми-12* - 9900 рублей;
-72033 Amodel 1/72 *Ил-78* - 10900 рублей;
-72020 Amodel 1/72 *Ан-10* - 2500 рублей;
-72131 Amodel 1/72 *Ми-6 (Поздний)* - 2650 рублей;
-72001 Amodel 1/72 *Т-4 "Сотка"* - 6700 рублей;
-72031 Amodel 1/72 *Ту-116* - 9900 рублей;
-72141 Amodel 1/72 *Ан-8* - 2800 рублей;
-7296 Amodel 1/72 *Ан-32* - 2700 рублей;
-72149 Amodel 1/72 *Ми-22* - 2800 рублей;
-72172 Amodel 1/72 *Ми-10* - 2800 рублей;
-72258 Amodel 1/72 *Ил-14Т* - 2300 рублей;
-72254 Amodel 1/72 *Ил-14П* - 2300 рублей;
-72324 Amodel 1/72 *Ил-14М* - 2300 рублей;
-72329 Amodel 1/72 *Бе-10* - 2900 рублей;
-72290 Amodel 1/72 *"Звено-1А" ТБ-1 и И-5* - 3100 рублей;
-72268 Amodel 1/72 *Ту-134УБЛ* -3300 рублей.
-72260 Amodel 1/72 *Ту-134А "Interflug"* - 3300 рублей.
-1469 Amodel 1/144 *Ту-104 "Аэрофлот"* - 1500 рублей.

*MARS-MODELS* :
- 72103 1/72 *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель - *1500* рублей;
- 48101 1/48 *Ла-15* (Лавочкин) - Советский реактивный истребитель - *2200* рублей;
- 72102 1/72 *Як-40* (поздняя серия(с реверсом)) - *2700* рублей;
-72001 1/72 *Туполев Г-2 (ТБ-3) (АНТ-6)*  -3800 рублей.

*MODELSVIT*:
-72034 Modelsivit 1/72* Mirage III V-02*  - 1650 рублей;
-72046 Modelsivit 1/72* Ту-22КДП* - 2800рублей;
-72033 Modelsivit 1/72* Бе-12ПС* - 2800 рублей;

*MIKROMIR*:
-72-008 Mikromir 1/72 *ТБ-1 (АНТ-4)* - 2000 рублей.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
На ряд моделей снижены цены!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Список моделей "в наличии" подправлен.
Есть возможность предзаказа интересующих Вас моделей Amodel, Mars-Models, Modelsvit, MikroMir.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Список моделей "в наличии" подправлен. 

Появились в продаже:
-72011 Amodel 1/72 *Ил-18* - *8800* рублей;
-72014 Amodel 1/72 *Мясищев 3МД "Стиляга"* - 9500 рублей;
-72326 Amodel 1/72 *Dornier J Wal (Полярная авиация)* *2800* рублей;
-72336 Amodel 1/72 *Dornier J Wal*  - *2800* рублей;
-72231 Amodel 1/72 *Ли-2 НБ* - *1900* рублей;
-72244 Amodel 1/72 *Ли-2 П/Т* - *1900* рублей;

Подробности в начале ветки

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Модели в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Модели Mars-Models , ModelSvit , Amodel в продаже!

Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Модели Mars-Models , ModelSvit , Amodel в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Модели в продаже! 

Добавлен ряд моделей!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Модели в продаже! 

Подробности в начале ветки.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Модели в продаже!

Подробности в начале ветки.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Обновление списка.
Поступление моделей от Modelsvit и MikroMir!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Модели в продаже!
(отметил распроданное)

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Модели в продаже!
(отметил проданное, добавил новое)
Модели от Mars-Models в полном составе.
Подробности в начале ветки:
Продам: Як-42 Amodel 1/72; ТБ-3 Mars-Models 1/72; Modelsvit 1/72

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Модели в продаже!
(отметил распроданное)

----------


## astars

Актуально! Модели в продаже!
Удалил проданное, добавил новое.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Модели в продаже!
Удалил проданное, добавил новое.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Модели в продаже!
Отметил распроданное.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Модели в продаже!
Отметил распроданное.
Снизил ценник.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Модели Mars-Models , ModelSvit , Amodel в продаже!
Убрал распроданное. 

Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Модели в продаже!
Появились новинки от Mars-Models!
Подробности в начале ветки:
Продам: Як-42 Amodel 1/72; ТБ-3 Mars-Models 1/72; Modelsvit 1/72

----------


## astars

Актуально! Модели в продаже!
На ряд позиций снижены цены.

----------

